

Microsoft's feedback on HTML5: "More questions than answers" - chaosmachine
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-html/2009Aug/0389.html

======
pbhj
Looks to me like "oh crap, they've nearly committed to the spec and [I'm
guessing] have near complete implementations ready to [alpha] test; lets see
if we can muscle in and mess it all up".

Seriously one of their objections is:

 _Those that use HTMLElement for their interface provide no extra
functionality beyond <div class="xxx"> or <span class="">. If they are
necessary, do we know if this is the correct set? Are there any missing?"_

Well, duh, have you heard of the semantic web? The sections aren't necessary,
they don't have to be complete either and wading in at this late stage with
such basic issues seems rather unhelpful to me (as an outsider to the spec
definition process).

I'll also declare I'd pinned my hopes on XHTML2, which would have come next
(as the webs major hypertext implementation) IMO if it weren't for MS not
handling xhtml as xml.

